# RR: 25c. Wagner: Siegfried



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Solti (cond.), Sutherland, Nilsson, Hotter, Neidlinger, Windgassen, Hoffgen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1962)










2.	Janowski (cond.), Kollo, Altmeyer, Schreier, Adam, Salminen, Nimsgern, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1983)










3.	Keilberth (cond.), Windgassen, Varnay, Hotter, Kuen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)










4.	Böhm (cond.), Windgassen, Nilsson, Adam, Böhme, Neidlinger, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)










5.	Goodall (cond.), Hammond-Stroud, Bailey, London, Hunter, Remedios, Dempsey, Sadler's Wells Opera Orchestra	(1973)










6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Klose, Streich, Greindl, Frantz, Pernerstorfer, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Solti (cond.), Sutherland, Nilsson, Hotter, Neidlinger, Windgassen, Hoffgen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1962)
2.	Janowski (cond.), Kollo, Altmeyer, Schreier, Adam, Salminen, Nimsgern, Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus	(1983)
3.	Keilberth (cond.), Windgassen, Varnay, Hotter, Kuen, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)
4.	Böhm (cond.), Windgassen, Nilsson, Adam, Böhme, Neidlinger, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)
5.	Goodall (cond.), Hammond-Stroud, Bailey, London, Hunter, Remedios, Dempsey, Sadler's Wells Opera Orchestra	(1973)
6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Klose, Streich, Greindl, Frantz, Pernerstorfer, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

